

Hackers and Fighters - asymptotic
http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/hackers.htm

======
asymptotic
FTA: "So to answer the post: yes, the street programmer is generally better
than the CS graduate - at programming because CS courses are often so woeful.
And the professor will beat the street programmer hands-down in the black arts
of churning out papers. But in the CS departments which are not empty dojos,
the graduates who have absorbed the wisdom of their intellectual fathers, and
learnt to apply it under pressure will surpass the street programmer. "

